
Discovering vs. Exploring – Tools for the Future of Music Streaming - streammachinery
https://streamingmachinery.com/2020/07/20/discovering-vs-exploring-future-tools-for-music-streaming/
======
streammachinery
Are music streaming services missing an opportunity?

------
ZnZirconium
Advanced users ...

... don't subscribe.

... block ads.

... reverse engineer streaming APIs.

... download music and listen offline.

... build their own streaming clients.

... download entire music catalogs.

... are not monetizable.

Music streaming services don't want advanced users.

